# Purple Halo??



## Dave Winters (Aug 11, 2013)

We're getting this weird purple "halo" in the center of some pics... Is this what's called lens flare or what??
Thanks!
Dave and Cody Winters


----------



## Sylvanite (Aug 11, 2013)

Do you mean the blue spot on the centerband?  If so, that looks like a reflection to me.


----------



## edstreet (Aug 11, 2013)

The center halo is a reflection of the light on the lens aperture, thus taking on the shape of the aperture. 

common workaround solution is use a lens hood, change direction of the light, change intensity of the light or change the F/stop.

Some lens are more prone to this, i.e. no those with no coating.

Here is and extreme example of it


----------

